# Inshore Boats



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

I know everyone has different boats and some are die hards on certain boats but I wanted to see if there is one boat that is prefered more than any other.I have looked at several and am going to buy another boat next year.Before I go on 100 sea trials I thought I would narrow the search for the best all around boat including the best for the money.Pathfinder is definately out.Way too much money for my blood.I do part time charters and may one day get into doing it full time.What's your opinion?Thanks for the info


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Price range, What size?


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

$25,000 max 22-24 ft.Used boat is fine but not more than 6 years.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

possibly $30,000 depends on the boat


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

24 Pathfinder


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can find a Pathfinder for that price.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont waste your time looking at a blazer bay! pm me if you care to know more


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nautic star


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

The closest I have been able to get to 30,000 on a pathfinder was 37,000 and it was owned by a very busy guide.It was a 2005 and had an enormous amount of hrs on it.I have looked at a boat that seems to be 50% pro and 50% con.It has alot of room and lots of storage and is priced cheap imo and that's a fish master but I don't know any history on those boats.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't limit yourself to the panhandle on your search. I found better deals between Ocala and Crystal River on down to Tampa on bay boats.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish Master. Don't do that. 

There's a 2002 22 foot Pathfinder on boattrader.com for 21k. 

I would buy it yesterday if it was in the budget this year.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Johnms said:


> Don't limit yourself to the panhandle on your search. I found better deals between Ocala and Crystal River on down to Tampa on bay boats.


This is a true statement.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*My favorite search engine*

I used this search engine. 

http://www.searchtempest.com/

You can look in the help section to learn how to narrow the field when searching the local areas. For instance, put the zip code you want a radius searchof, then mileage. In the title, put the type boat, then to eliminate what you don't want to look at, preceed it with a dash, example:

(bay boat)etec -(blazer bay) -commercial

That example should look for a bay boat that has etec with no blazer bay or commercial boats in the search. 

You will have to play with it to get it to narrow down. You can also weed out alot of crap by putting more narrow values on the $$$ you want, like, $20,000 to $30,000.

Good luck.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I saw that one too JoeZ.Looks like Pathfinder is back on the table.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck! It's older than what you wanted but I wouldn't hesitate to buy that thing.


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

I second the Nautic Star.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bent Hook said:


> The closest I have been able to get to 30,000 on a pathfinder was 37,000 and it was owned by a very busy guide.It was a 2005 and had an enormous amount of hrs on it.I have looked at a boat that seems to be 50% pro and 50% con.It has alot of room and lots of storage and is priced cheap imo and that's a fish master but I don't know any history on those boats.


I agree with the others search withing 300-400 miles. I know for a fact you can buy a Pathfinder for that price with very reasonable hrs. Had a couple buddies do it last year and I saw many on that range that were not trashed.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 2180 Ranger Bay, I purchased it last year for less than $30,000. It is an 06 with a 225 yamaha 4 stroke that had less than 400hrs. It is the perfect bay boat for our area. It will do 50 mph if you want it to and is super dry and probably the best ride of any bay boat I have been on. I run charters on it and makes fishing easy. Keep an eye out for a deal on one. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

what's the beef with Blazer? just curious - no affiliation with them


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Ranger 23 Bay with a Yamaha 250 with (I believe) less than 250 hrs. Bunch of options like T-top, Command Link, leaning post with huge airated well. It is a 2005 bought new in 2006. I don't use it very much due to a second boat. I haven't checked on what its worth, but I may consider a sale. What do ya think?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Bent Hook said:


> possibly $30,000 depends on the boat


 
If you are in the $25000-$30000 then I may have the boat for you. It is a 2007 Pathfinder with a Yammy 150 four stroke. It has a tower with controls, remote controlled trolling motor, power pole, and a hydraulic jack plate. It sits on a 2011 aluminum trailer. You can see pictures on craiglist. Just do a search on Pathfinder in the boat section. Shoot me a pm if you would like to see the boat.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> If you are in the $25000-$30000 then I may have the boat for you. It is a 2007 Pathfinder with a Yammy 150 four stroke. It has a tower with controls, remote controlled trolling motor, power pole, and a hydraulic jack plate. It sits on a 2011 aluminum trailer. You can see pictures on craiglist. Just do a search on Pathfinder in the boat section. Shoot me a pm if you would like to see the boat.


 What's the length?


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

If any of you sent some good luck voodoo my way during my dry spell,I sure am thankful.I'm back in the fish.I don't know what happend but for three weeks I couldn't get any good numbers just a few here and there other than a crap pile of nice white trout but if you can bait a hook you can catch a white trout.As soon as my camera dries out,I'll post some pics


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Bent Hook said:


> What's the length?



20 feet


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

For a mid priced boat look at the Key West Bay & Reef, I've had a 196 for 4 years now. It may not float in 6"s but 1.5' is fine. IMHO you get under 2' and you should be wading.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Bent Hook said:


> If any of you sent some good luck voodoo my way during my dry spell,I sure am thankful.I'm back in the fish.I don't know what happend but for three weeks I couldn't get any good numbers just a few here and there other than a crap pile of nice white trout but if you can bait a hook you can catch a white trout.As soon as my camera dries out,I'll post some pics


Fujifilm finepix xp20 never worry bout wet camera again check the quality on YouTube at kp2682 a few of my bids and pics there 199.00


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/2007-pathfinder-tower-$28-500-a-101189/


----------



## roundman (Dec 30, 2010)

I have had two 19' Kenners, a 20' Angler and I now own a SV2100 Sea Pro. The Sea Pro is best all round, but for marsh fishing in skinny water you can't beat a old Kenner.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.I have several choices and plenty of time so it's going to be sea trial after sea trial to make sure I'm happy with whatever it ends up being.I'll check out all boats mentioned here.Thanks again


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a Kenner 21vx with Mercury Optimax 150 that I bought new in 2008 under 25K. If you're budget drops, I bet there some deals on some used Kenners out there. I'm not sure is Kenner is making boats now. I believe Mako bought them out. I would check out Mako's.


----------



## yingxuy (Dec 9, 2011)

It will do 50 miles per hour, if you want it to be super dry, I might have been the best in any bay boat ride. I run on it to make fishing easier and constitution.


----------



## bluey (Sep 5, 2009)

*Century*

21 ft Century Bayboat - awsome! Bet u can't guess what I have? Great boats at good prices but Yamaha quit making them so its hard to find someone willing to sell their boat


----------

